
Python 2 is ending, we need to move to Python 3 - ingve
https://open.edx.org/blog/python-2-ending-we-need-move-python-3
======
lproven
I do not understand the ramifications, but how come nobody ever answers
"Tauthon" to this discussions?

[https://github.com/naftaliharris/tauthon](https://github.com/naftaliharris/tauthon)

Background: [https://www.naftaliharris.com/blog/why-making-
python-2.8/](https://www.naftaliharris.com/blog/why-making-python-2.8/)

~~~
detaro
It's probably fairly unknown. I hadn't heard of it until today, although some
poking around shows it got some exposure in 2016.

Also, for what question is it exactly the answer? My first impression is:

"I just want to continue to run my Python2 code": it works for that, but I'd
probably go for Python 2 as included in e.g. RedHat or Ubuntu LTS versions for
now, which will provide security support for a few years more, over a fairly
small project with unclear future. Or Google App Engine (which is the main
reasons one of the projects I help maintain still supports Python 2)

"I don't want to upgrade to Python3, but still use new features": Tauthon is
probably the only solution, but you're now writing software that only works in
it. Are you willing to use a fairly niche interpreter for your project, and
hope it gets maintained and supported as you need?

"I want to use it to step-by-step migrate to Python3": I'd have to investigate
that more, but I'm not sure it provides much more in the way of compatibility
than 2.7 does with __future__ flags. In some places there might be an argument
that you could get more benefit from new features during that process using
Tauthon, but I think you'd still have that final push to switch over at some
point.

And for software you ship to customers, depending on the customer set
switching to a "weird" (for whatever their IT thinks that is) interpreter
isn't really an option.

